# Winkelfunktionen



## AckiB (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich schäme mich ein bisschen, diese Frage zu stellen... 

Also, ich möchte einen Winkel berechnen.
Dafür benutze ich Winkelfunktionen.
Soweit, so gut:

  double GK = sin(Winkel * PI / 180) * Hypthenuse;
  double AK = cos(Winkel * PI / 180) * Hypthenuse;

Und jetzt das Peinliche: wie errechne ich einen Winkel, ich meine wie mache ich aus einem SInuswert einen Winkel (Unkehrfunktion) ?

  double sin(Winkel * PI / 180) = Hypthenuse / GK;


Danke


----------



## MCoder (22. August 2005)

Die Umkehrfunktionen sind  *asin()* und *acos()*.


----------

